# AMAZING!



## matero09 (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/1970278/Kurt-Wenner---El-Mas-Groso.html

I saw this and wanted to share ..

:dash2:


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 7, 2011)

That is pretty neat. Thanks for posting it, I haven't seen that one before.


----------



## CodyS (Dec 7, 2011)

That is pretty cool!


----------



## phinds (Dec 7, 2011)

They're pretty good but almost none of these are as realistic-looking as the first batch that was posted a couple of years ago. With one of those, I was absolutely convinced that it could not possibly be flat.

In the batch that I'm talking about, the series finished up with a couple of shots of works from the other side, which makes you realize how amazing this guys mind is to be able to draw such massively distorted figures, knowing that they'll look realistic from another angle.


----------

